# Eek!



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

The really sorry thing is that it isn't even a rear drive conversion ala Huffaker.


----------



## BMWintoxication (Dec 14, 2004)

..........poor mini


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

WHOLEY-COW!

What is inside that thing...I take it its not one of BMC's finest?


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

wingspan said:


> WHOLEY-COW!
> 
> What is inside that thing...I take it its not one of BMC's finest?


Honda with turbo,he's put it together to take to "Hot Import Nights"


----------



## Dave S (Jan 30, 2004)

The skirt and wheels probably weigh as much as the rest of the car.


----------



## BMWintoxication (Dec 14, 2004)

Dave S said:


> The skirt and wheels probably weigh as much as the rest of the car.


 hummm
it looks like a fiber glass widebody.. no?


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

That poor poor Mini....


----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

abomination


----------

